# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > گفتگو: درخواست همکاری جهت نوشتن پروژه فارسی نگار

## butterfly8528

سلام دوستان و استادان عزیز .

می خوام اگه موافق باشید یک برنامه فارسی نگار مانند فارسی نویس مریم

بنویسیم و به نام سایت برنامه نویس منتشرش کنیم .

لطفا هر کس در این ضمینه اطلاعاتی داره و یا مایل به همکاریه نظر خودش رو هر چه سریع تر 

اعلام کنه  :تشویق: 

منتظر همکاری سبزتان هستیم  :لبخند:

----------


## amin1softco

دوست من آخه چیزی که دیگه فراون شده همین فارسی نویس هاست که من خودم هم یکی با فلش طراحی کردم و یونیکد هم هست می تونی از اینجا بگیریش 
http://alphapack.persiangig.ir/other/persiansuport2.zip
اما قائده کلی در یونیکد اینه که کارکتر اصلی رو بر می گردونه نسبت به جایی که شما در حال تایپ هستید و 4 تا حال داره اول چسبان آخر چسبان میانه و میانه با آخر چسبان خلاصه اینجور یه بعد هم در مریم و اینها فونت انگلیسی رو تغییر می دن و یک مپ جدید و جدا تعریف می کنند به قول خودتون شتاب فارسی نگار همه نوع مپی داره هم قابل گسترش وتعریف جدیده اما به نظر من بدی نیست اما بهتره از همون اکتوایکس رایگان خود شتاب فارسی نگار استفاده کنی که دیگه همه اون برنامه ها رو نخوای بنویسی
زیاد حرف زدم... :گیج: 
________________________--
www.alphapack.blogsky.com

----------


## butterfly8528

amin1softco جان خیلی ممنون که جواب دادید




> دوست من آخه چیزی که دیگه فراون شده همین فارسی نویس هاست


دوست من قرار نیست چون از این برنامه ها زیاده ما دیگه بیخیالش بشیم !!!

در ضمن هدف اصلی من :

1- انجام کار گروهی

2- کسب تجربه در این ضمینه

است

حالا هم که شما در این ضمینه تجربه دارید خوشحال میشیم با ما همکاری کنید .

لطفا هرکی میتونه کمک کنه اعلام کنه  :تشویق:

----------


## butterfly8528

واقا چند تا ویبی کار با مرام پیدا نمیشه کمک کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اصلا مثل این که کار های گروهی اینجا زیاد طرفدار نداره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## Mamdos

> واقا چند تا ویبی کار با مرام پیدا نمیشه کمک کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اصلا مثل این که کار های گروهی اینجا زیاد طرفدار نداره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


روش درست (و رایج در همه‌ی دنیا) برای راه انداختن یک پروژه‌ی متن‌باز، این است که تک‌نفری شروع کنید به نوشتن، و اگر کد خوبی بنویسید و برنامه‌تان معروف شود، تازه می‌توانید انتظار کمک از بقیه را داشته باشید. معمولاً کسی حوصله‌ی کمک کردن به یک پروژه که موضوعش برایش آن‌قدر جالب نیست که رویش مجانی وقت بگذارد و تازه هنوز شروع هم نشده و معلوم نیست به کجا می‌رسد را ندارد. اگر کسی بخواهد در برنامه‌نویسی و کار گروهی تجربه پیدا کند احتمالاً پروژه‌ای را پیدا می‌کند که به اندازه‌ی کافی فعال است، کیفیت خوبی دارد و کاربرانی دارد که به طور منظم از آن استفاده می‌کنند. البته اگر بشود همکار باانگیزه‌ای پیدا کرد خیلی خوب است ولی معمولاً این اتفاق نمی‌افتد. مهم‌ترین چیز در یک پروژه‌ی متن‌باز، داشتن انگیزه‌ی خدشه‌ناپذیر و پشتکار است.

فکر هم نکنید که این مربوط به طرفدار نداشتن کار گروهی در ایران می‌شه، همه جا همین‌طوره. مثلاً این‌جا از یک مطالعه در مورد پروژه‌های متن‌باز نقل قول کرده. پیشنهاد می‌کنم کامل خودش را و نظرات ته‌اش را بخوانید. یافته‌های این تحقیق خیلی جالب‌اند:
۴۹ درصد از پروژه‌های متن‌باز فقط یک برنامه‌نویس دارند. ۷۳ درصد از پروژه‌های متن‌باز فقط یک برنامه‌نویس پایدار (برنامه‌نویسی که همکاری بلندمدت با پروژه داشته باشد) دارند. ۱۰ درصد دو برنامه‌نویس و ۱۷ درصد بیش از دو برنامه‌نویس پایدار دارند. فقط ۱۵ درصد از پروژه‌ها به صورت فعال توسعه داده و به روز می‌شوند. یک نکته‌ی خیلی جالب اینه که پروژه‌های بزرگ‌تر و موفق‌تر لزوماً تعداد برنامه‌نویسان بیشتری ندارند! بسیاری از پروژه‌های موفق فقط از یک یا دو نفر تشکیل شده‌اند که واقعاً پای کار بوده‌اند. (به عنوان مثال بد نیست به سرنوشت توزیع‌های لینوکس ایرانی نگاهی بیندازید: شبدیکس که توسط یک شرکت توسعه می‌یافت متوقف شد؛ لینوکس شریف هم که توسط یک شرکت توسعه می‌یابد سه سال است که نسخه‌ی جدیدی نداده و جامعه‌ی کاربران فعالی ندارد (البته شاید نیازی نداشته باشد)، لینوکس کارآمد که از سوی یک شرکت دولتی پشتیبانی می‌شود کاربران کمی دارد، چندین توزیع متوقف شده‌ی دیگر هم وجود دارند. با همه‌ی این‌ها، پارسیکس تقریباً با تلاش یک نفر تبدیل به یک توزیع محبوب حتی در بین کاربران خارجی شده و یک جامعه‌ی کاربران فعال بین‌المللی دارد (انجمن‌های انگلیسی پارسیکس از انجمن‌های فارسی‌اش فعال‌ترند) و یکی از صد توزیع محبوب دنیاست. همه‌ی این‌ها را یک نفر بسیار پرانگیزه و سخت‌کوش (آلن باغومیان) انجام داده و به مرور افراد دیگری با مشاهده‌ی کیفیت خوب پارسیکس به وی پیوسته‌اند.) برای این که یک پروژه موفق شود، به یک [یا در صورت امکان دو] برنامه‌نویس بسیار باانگیزه، پای کار و سخت‌کوش نیاز است که پروژه را از اول تا جایی که قابل اعتنا باشد برساند و در این راه *هیچ مانعی* او را از کارش بازندارد.
همچنین برای موفقیت یک پروژه و افزایش تعداد کسانی که به آن کمک می‌کنند، علاوه بر حجم کافی کد نوشته شده، نرم‌افزار باید از یک معماری تعریف شده و شفاف بهره ببرد و همچنین واقعاً به درد بخورد (به خصوص در مقایسه با رقبای آن).
بنابراین خیلی خوب است که شما درخواست کمک مطرح می‌کنید اما نباید *منتظر* کمک دیگران باشید؛ کار را شروع کنید و با قدرت پیش ببرید. فقط به کیفیت نرم‌افزاری فکر کنید که می‌نویسید نه این که دیگران به شما کمک می‌کنند یا نه، و نه این که چند نفر از نرم‌افزارتان استفاده می‌کنند. هیچ چیزی نباید شما را دلسرد کند.



> در ضمن هدف اصلی من :
> 
> 1- انجام کار گروهی
> 
> 2- کسب تجربه در این ضمینه (زمینه با ز نوشته می‌شه نه ض!)


در این صورت لازم نیست حتماً یک پروژه شروع کنید؛ می‌توانید به پروژه‌های موجود کمک کنید. برای شروع نگاهی به فهرست موضوعات و نرم‌افزارهای سورس‌فورج بیندازید تا ایده‌ها و نرم‌افزارهای متنوعی را ببینید که به کمک نیاز دارند. همچنین می‌توانید بر حسب زبان برنامه‌نویسی جستجو کنید (مثلاً فقط وی‌بی را نشان بدهد و برحسب تعداد بارگیری مرتب کند). پیشنهاد می‌کنم به این مبحث هم نگاهی بیندازید.

----------


## mohadmamal

سلام 
من اماده همکاری هستم البته اگه موضوع بیشتر برام توضیح بدی از علم وتوانایشو داشته باشم

----------


## mahdi.salkhordeh

منم هستم اما بیشتر برام توضیح مید ی تو ایمیلم
mehdi.salkhordeh@gmail.com

----------


## Navid Asadi

سلام 
منم هستم البته اگه موضوع بیشتر برام توضیح بدی و علم وتوانایشو داشته باشم

----------


## mahdad_12

سلام 
منم هستم البته اگه موضوع بیشتر برام توضیح بدی و علم وتوانایشو داشته باشم

----------


## davood-ahmadi

سلام 
منم هستم البته اگه موضوع بیشتر برام توضیح بدی و علم وتوانایشو داشته باشم

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام دوستان عزیز .
آن موقع که تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم خیلی دوست داشتم این پروژه شروع و به نتیجه مطلوبی برسه،اما متاسفانه تا حدود 3 ماه بعد از ایجاد تاپیک کسی اعلام آمادگی و همکاری نکرد!
الان هم بنده درگیر 2 پروژه هستم و متاسفانه وقت کافی برای انجام پروژه دیگری ندارم . به هر حال اگر دوستان واقعا مایل به نوشتن چنین برنامه ای هستند،میتوانند پروژه رو استارت بزنند،بنده هم حتما بعد از اتمام این پروژه ها به گروه ملحق میشم و تاجایی که در توان داشته باشم کمک خواهم کرد .
و در آخر از تمام دوستانی که اعلام آمادگی کردند تشکر می کنم.
موفق و پیروز باشید .

----------


## صنعت نفت

سلام
من هم برای نوشتن می ایم البته اگر توضیحات بیشتر به من بگویید
ممنون می شوم.این هم ادرس من www.jane2010L@ymail.com

----------


## asheykh

[QUOTE=amin1softco;703108]دوست من آخه چیزی که دیگه فراون شده همین فارسی نویس هاست که من خودم هم یکی با فلش طراحی کردم و یونیکد هم هست می تونی از اینجا بگیریش 
http://alphapack.persiangig.ir/other/persiansuport2.zip
اما قائده کلی در یونیکد اینه که کارکتر اصلی رو بر می گردونه نسبت به جایی که شما در حال تایپ هستید و 4 تا حال داره اول چسبان آخر چسبان میانه و میانه با آخر چسبان خلاصه اینجور یه بعد هم در مریم و اینها فونت انگلیسی رو تغییر می دن و یک مپ جدید و جدا تعریف می کنند به قول خودتون شتاب فارسی نگار همه نوع مپی داره هم قابل گسترش وتعریف جدیده اما به نظر من بدی نیست اما بهتره از همون اکتوایکس رایگان خود شتاب فارسی نگار استفاده کنی که دیگه همه اون برنامه ها رو نخوای بنویسی
زیاد حرف زدم... :گیج: 
________________________--
سلام دوست عزیز 
ظاهرا لینک دانلود مشکل داره اگه زحمت نیست یک بار دیگه توی mediafire بزارش
با تشکر

----------


## amin1softco

[QUOTE=asheykh;1713406]


> دوست من آخه چیزی که دیگه فراون شده همین فارسی نویس هاست که من خودم هم یکی با فلش طراحی کردم و یونیکد هم هست می تونی از اینجا بگیریش 
> http://alphapack.persiangig.ir/other/persiansuport2.zip
> اما قائده کلی در یونیکد اینه که کارکتر اصلی رو بر می گردونه نسبت به جایی که شما در حال تایپ هستید و 4 تا حال داره اول چسبان آخر چسبان میانه و میانه با آخر چسبان خلاصه اینجور یه بعد هم در مریم و اینها فونت انگلیسی رو تغییر می دن و یک مپ جدید و جدا تعریف می کنند به قول خودتون شتاب فارسی نگار همه نوع مپی داره هم قابل گسترش وتعریف جدیده اما به نظر من بدی نیست اما بهتره از همون اکتوایکس رایگان خود شتاب فارسی نگار استفاده کنی که دیگه همه اون برنامه ها رو نخوای بنویسی
> زیاد حرف زدم...
> ________________________--
> سلام دوست عزیز 
> ظاهرا لینک دانلود مشکل داره اگه زحمت نیست یک بار دیگه توی mediafire بزارش
> با تشکر


http://alphapack.persiangig.com/othe...iansuport2.zip

----------

